# Unusual Weather Pics.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I have titled this thread Unusual Weather pics because I would like to see what other folk have managed to capture. Mach posted a great shot of some low lying clouds in a fantastic wave like formation in the 'Office window thread'...I hope you will post it again here Mach.

Here're are my freaky shots, taken after the recent dusting of snow...I bet these wouldn't have happened if the snow had been deeper, or the conditions different...

Snow on some paviours. The brick paviours were slightly warmer than the joints between them, so the snow has melted from their surface, leaving the herringbone pattern of joints outlined in snow.



















In these pics, the thin layer of snow has slid down the top of the cold frame, and curled round, rather like a surfers 'tube' wave, rather than fall off. I've never seen this before.


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

thats great overhang on that snow/ice would be great to see more pics if anyone has some


----------



## gametime (Feb 9, 2012)

i like this idea. great pics


----------

